# Liberals call America most violent nation on earth



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

About two minutes ago on the Ed Schultz show I heard the third liberal now say that America was the most violent nation on earth. The last fool to say that was Jesse Jackson. Have these people forgot the genocide in Africa. Some nations have killed more than a million of their own so far this century. These people will only convince the most foolish of Americans.

Ya, Jesse said we make the most bombs and drop them, and we make the most bullets and shoot them. Also, he stated that handguns are not for hunting any animals, they are made for killing people. Why do the ignorant always have the biggest mouths?

Oh, and last but not least he said the conservatives trying to repeal health care was a form of violence. :******:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Maybe some of these clowns need a little road trip out side of the USA to see what real violence is all about. Dont know about you but i have not seen to many kids packing Ak's around like in the war torn countrys of africa


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

How else are they going to promote their anti-gun agenda? I guess if you can't get it done any other way, just make something up. Pretty clear that these guys don't bother with research.

Not always the most accurate, but heres what Wikipedia says: (El Salvador #1, while US rates have decreased)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_co ... icide_rate

The last stats I used for a paper were from 2000 and put Columbia at #1, USA at #24.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks huntin1. My question is: when will all these false statements finally destroy their credibility? With me liberals have had no credibility for years, but some people still listen to their drivel as if it had real meaning. :eyeroll: I know some local liberals that are still so out of touch that they will deny that liberals are the anti gun party. They laugh and accuse you of being radical for thinking liberals are anti gun. The evidence speaks much louder than their false words.

I would like to ask the liberals on this site: Will you admit the democrat party is anti gun?

They are shameless trying to make a political gain from such a tragedy. Just like Paul Wellstone's funeral showed lack of respect.


----------

